# Our Macy is gone :(



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I have some sad news ... our precious little pup started having more seizures again last night ... she had eight or nine by the time we got her to MSU. DH and I decided that the time had finally come to let her go. She fought for so long ... I think she was just giving out.

We want to thank everybody who was so wonderful and supportive during Macy's illness. It's very hard not having her around, but we are happy she's not suffering now.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry









Cathy


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so very sorry about Macy.







My heart goes out to you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Macy is now pain free and playing up a storm with all her new found friends. I will keep you and your family in my prayers during this time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so terribly sorry


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so sorry


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Think of all the wonderful things she gave you and the great life she had with you. Take Care.









j


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

So sorry about Macy.



Joy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so very sorry for your loss.







my sympathies go out to you in this difficult time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Alexis, I AM sorry. It is so sad that a disease like that robs us of our beloved family members. 

I'm sure that you will always be thankful for the little reprieve that you got over the weekend when Macy rallied. It gave you a chance to see the old Macy and let her interact with your son. My heart breaks for you, but you know that you did the right thing for your sweet girl. You fought for her when she couldn't fight for herself and then you allowed her to go peacefully to the Rainbow Bridge......

Know that she will be warmly welcomed.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My heart goes out to you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are will you.







Just remember that Macy is at the Bridge waiting for you, and that she is no longer suffering or in pain.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry







She is pain free now and I bet she already found a bunch of friends at the bridge.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your precious Macy. *hugs you*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am really sorry about your loss. I know how hard it was for you to make the decision. But Macy can now rest peacefully.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Macy
















[attachment=21698:attachment]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What heartbreaking news, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am sooooooooooooooo sorry














Macy will be missed by all. Sending warm thoughts and hugs your way


















> I'm so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know if she finds my Corky-the will have a ton of fun!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you. Be kind to yourself.

Love 
Sue


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you remember her with love in your heart always . Sarah


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of poor Macy. Godspeed precious girl.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so so sorry about Macy. May she rest in peace.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so sosrry for your loss.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your Macy. She's in a better place now with no pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Stay strong

love from Tammy and Benny


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss









Ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Rest in peace little one. I'm very sorry for the loss of your precious Macy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I am so sorry for your loss. Macy, may you have a fun filled, pain free, all the treats you want, no rules home in heaven.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss.







God Bless you all.

Melanie


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.














Macy is happy and whole at the bridge.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am sorry for your loss... at least macy is at a better place now...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss..You will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rest in peace little Macy







my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I`ll be praying for you


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS
KATHY


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So sorry to read about Macy's passing. Heartfelt condolences....


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear and beautiful Macy.....


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss..................................Pat


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Alexis, I am so sorry. Bless her little heart.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Bless your hearts. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hoped so much that she would be okay. It's such a terrible thing to lose a loved pet. Think of all the good times you have had together and know that you did the right thing for Macy. She is in a happier better place with my Crystal who died when I was 16. Feel free to PM me anytime to talk.

Hugs, Andrea


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost your little Macy. I know it is hard to lose them but apparently you were able to be sure that it was the right time to let her go. Peace to all of you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry for ur loss


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I commend you. 
Blessings to you, your husband, and your brand new bundle of joy.
Kerry


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi</span>



'msmagnolia' date='Apr 17 2007, 01:33 PM' post='365181'] Alexis, I AM sorry. It is so sad that a disease like that robs us of our beloved family members. 

I'm sure that you will always be thankful for the little reprieve that you got over the weekend when Macy rallied. It gave you a chance to see the old Macy and let her interact with your son. My heart breaks for you, but you know that you did the right thing for your sweet girl. You fought for her when she couldn't fight for herself and then you allowed her to go peacefully to the Rainbow Bridge......

Know that she will be warmly welcomed. [/QUOTE]


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.








She is now in heaven happy and healthy and playing with her new friends.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss - you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.







It can be so hard to let go.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I just sadly saw this...so very sorry.








It's good your Macy is no longer in pain and happy at the Bridge where many others have met her.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I have some sad news ... our precious little pup started having more seizures again last night ... she had eight or nine by the time we got her to MSU. DH and I decided that the time had finally come to let her go. She fought for so long ... I think she was just giving out.
> 
> We want to thank everybody who was so wonderful and supportive during Macy's illness. It's very hard not having her around, but we are happy she's not suffering now.[/B]


I am just so very sorry.Nedra


----------

